
Teens Need the Truth About Drugs - collinmanderson
https://www.wsj.com/articles/teens-need-the-truth-about-drugs-11551976039
======
collinmanderson
I think the article is saying: instead of just telling kids to "just say no",
it's better to give them good information about what it does to your brain.
Also, try to give them alternative ways to relieve stress.

